# Quartering shot with a Bipolar? (graphic)



## Bow Only (Jan 16, 2013)

Some people have asked if the Bipolar broadhead will work on sharply quartering shots.  This one was shot by Tim on the last day of the season with a Bipolar 125 TKSS.  (Tim Knight Signature Series)  I just made that up. lol

Pic #1 Entry
Pic #2 Exit
Pic #3 Entry
Pic #4 Exit


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2013)

Bet that one smelled good.


----------



## sothunfried (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Bet that one smelled good.



i was thinking the same thing


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 16, 2013)

wow...are these available to buy yet?


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 16, 2013)

It's a little blurry, but here is what the broadhead looked like after cutting 5 ribs.


----------



## spydermon (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok...so we've established that the owner/designer can kill stuff with them.  Swason is out and still no heads available.   We've heard about em all year amd they've been officially "unveiled "... still no word or price.  Owner still is killing with em...no heads out yet.  We're ready to know when they will be available for the CUSTOMERS to kill with
All the r&d should have been done behind the scenes and not built up on an open forum.  With many new companies emerging and already established companies releasing the new heads for the season,  interest will split.  I even saw it on another forum as well...again with people saying it should be made different .  The ferrule lools bent to me in the pics i saw too.  Looks like the head was torn up.

The next post on this head should include a price and date it will be readily available.  Sure a select few can kill with them given the product and ample time.


Btw..i beat alligood to this post!  Shocking


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 16, 2013)

Good deal


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 16, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Ok...so we've established that the owner/designer can kill stuff with them.  Swason is out and still no heads available.   We've heard about em all year amd they've been officially "unveiled "... still no word or price.  Owner still is killing with em...no heads out yet.  We're ready to know when they will be available for the CUSTOMERS to kill with
> All the r&d should have been done behind the scenes and not built up on an open forum.  With many new companies emerging and already established companies releasing the new heads for the season,  interest will split.  I even saw it on another forum as well...again with people saying it should be made different .  The ferrule lools bent to me in the pics i saw too.  Looks like the head was torn up.
> 
> The next post on this head should include a price and date it will be readily available.  Sure a select few can kill with them given the product and ample time.
> ...



Personally, I would rather see threads like this to know what a broadhead will do before I buy them.  Other companies can hide their R&D but Tim is choosing to let you see it for yourselves.  The pricing isn't out yet because Tim is trying to get the head made in America and have decent pricing.  That is not easy to do.  As for the head being "torn up," I'm not sure what pic you are referring to but the broadhead in this thread will spin like a top.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks just like the deer I shot with my Swhacker from earlier this year.  Same entry and exit, same big hole.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 16, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Ok...so we've established that the owner/designer can kill stuff with them.  Swason is out and still no heads available.   We've heard about em all year amd they've been officially "unveiled "... still no word or price.  Owner still is killing with em...no heads out yet.  We're ready to know when they will be available for the CUSTOMERS to kill with
> All the r&d should have been done behind the scenes and not built up on an open forum.  With many new companies emerging and already established companies releasing the new heads for the season,  interest will split.  I even saw it on another forum as well...again with people saying it should be made different .  The ferrule lools bent to me in the pics i saw too.  Looks like the head was torn up.
> 
> The next post on this head should include a price and date it will be readily available.  Sure a select few can kill with them given the product and ample time.
> ...



LOL, I work a 12 hr day, I don't spend days here....
Just a little fyi...I've known Tim for almost 20yrs. Like Matt said, he's been open and up front from the beginning in the development of his bhead. Companies like Field Logic, Muzzy..etc, are  million dollar companies that can afford "behind the scenes" development. Tim is one man, a working man, developing this head in his taxidermy shop. Tim isn't the only one killing or has killed with this head. If it doesn't suit your definition of what a broad head should be, or do, don't open these threads. I swear, some people would complain if you hung'em with a new rope.....

I'm sure, if you'd drop 100 grand or so on Tim, he'd rush right on out get you some made...


Kris, I don't remember anyone saying that other heads don't work....


----------



## spydermon (Jan 16, 2013)

The head works no doubt...but in every on people are asking for price or when they can get some.  This has been going on a while.  Yea, they work...start setting up for machining, packing,  labeling and so on.  Get dealers set up and ready to sell.  The pic im talking bout was on another forum.  Its clear the ferrule is bent on that head as well as the tip looks mangled some...but ive torn up other heads as well on game.  Bone is rough on em.

Btw..alligood u on here much as i am.  Where's you kill with your new dna and new heads??  Been lookin for em


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Some people have asked if the Bipolar broadhead will work on sharply quartering shots.  This one was shot by Tim on the last day of the season with a Bipolar 125 TKSS.  (Tim Knight Signature Series)  I just made that up. lol
> 
> Pic #1 Entry
> Pic #2 Exit
> ...



TKSS....I like that!



spydermon said:


> The head works no doubt...but in every on people are asking for price or when they can get some.  This has been going on a while.  Yea, they work...start setting up for machining, packing,  labeling and so on.  Get dealers set up and ready to sell.  The pic im talking bout was on another forum.  Its clear the ferrule is bent on that head as well as the tip looks mangled some...but ive torn up other heads as well on game.  Bone is rough on em.
> 
> Btw..alligood u on here much as i am.  Where's you kill with your new dna and new heads??  Been lookin for em



Actually, I'm on here more than you, I just don't say anything unless I'm yankin' somebody's chain, or have something positive to say. I got my DNA shortly before the season ended. Didn't get to hunt much. But, you can bet that $100 grand that you're giving Tim, that there will be blood on it before too long. I got some hogs fattening up, just gimme a minute.......I've killed enough in the last 32 years, I just don't shoot'em anymore just to shoot'em. I'm 11 for 11 in the last 5 yrs with my bow. I'm happy, not worried about whether you are or not. I'll make sure tho, you see a picture of the first hog. 

I'd like to see that picture too, with the head torn up. Link???


----------



## spydermon (Jan 16, 2013)

That head was damaged.  The pics show it.  I asked him about it earlier when he posted about the head...and he got the head one night and killed the next morning according to him.  The pic is on at..check it out.  I asked him about it but havent gotten an answer yet from that.  He doesnt get on there much it doesnt seem.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 16, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> Kris, I don't remember anyone saying that other heads don't work....



Me neither.  Just sharing my experience, just like whats happening in this thread.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 16, 2013)

spydermon said:


> That head was damaged.  The pics show it.  I asked him about it earlier when he posted about the head...and he got the head one night and killed the next morning according to him.  The pic is on at..check it out.  I asked him about it but havent gotten an answer yet from that.  He doesnt get on there much it doesnt seem.



Was it this picture, and this deer? I see the tip damaged where it hit the off leg bone, which it shattered. I don't see that the ferrule is bent....You are right though, a big leg bone can be rough a bhead...


----------



## spydermon (Jan 16, 2013)

Yup bent ferrule.  It hit some hard bone there no doubt.  The yound fellow made a good shot tho.  I watched his video too....good blood trail.  Im not arguing the factor that the head works, but all the build up ans still no product but owner still killing and leading on.  Just keep testing but dont put it all out there.  Still looking for my response on the bent ferrule and head durability from him.  Maybe hes one of the select few thats been testing all season???


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 16, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Yup bent ferrule.  It hit some hard bone there no doubt.  The yound fellow made a good shot tho.  I watched his video too....good blood trail.  Im not arguing the factor that the head works, but all the build up ans still no product but owner still killing and leading on.  Just keep testing but dont put it all out there.  Still looking for my response on the bent ferrule and head durability from him.  Maybe hes one of the select few thats been testing all season???


Did you see the steel drum video?  That's a pretty harsh test for a broadhead.


----------



## MossyCreek (Jan 16, 2013)

all theese yuppy hunters complaining 
ive smoked deer with the tip of my broadhead wayyyyy worse then that, and had no problem at all.sorry there isnt an indestructible bhead out there,you will never find one.If the only thing people can find wrong is a nicked tip...then i say its holding up greatt.The bipolar looks well designed and well built. Congrats on a great product and caint wait to try some when a manufacture is found


----------



## bowkill7 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Some people have asked if the Bipolar broadhead will work on sharply quartering shots.  This one was shot by Tim on the last day of the season with a Bipolar 125 TKSS.  (Tim Knight Signature Series)  I just made that up. lol
> 
> Pic #1 Entry
> Pic #2 Exit
> ...


Thanks for posting Matt,  Just to answer a few questions that are floating around.  Im trying to make different angle shots, steep angle, broadside, shoulder and others to answer some questions like well what happens if you hit one here,or here,or in that spot or that angle. This has been a process since day one, just a bowhunter with an Idea that decided to share his total experience in taking an Idea and transforming it into a durable product that is suitable for hunting all game. Im trying to be perfectly transparant in my tests and results. Most all companies come out with a product that they claim is the "best ever" and then try to sell you on the Idea to make a dollar without you seeing any of the behind the scenes work.  From tweaking the design, to getting quotes from different machine shops, and blade manufacturers, to packaging, all in the US only , trying to get your cost points down, to sell to dealers, not to mention annodizing, taxes, assembly and putting product in the package. It is a lengthy process. It is kinda like my buisness in taxidermy, our turn around time is 8-10 months on average, more on some specialty pieces. When dealing with these manufacturers I am not their only customer I have to wait till they can get to me, they are backlogged also.  I could have kept all tests to myself, and then just announced one day Ive got a new broadhead and you should buy it.  And your first question would be why ? From day one it has never been about the money, Its about a fellow bowhunter on a journey to build a better mousetrap that from his personal experience is willing to share with his fellow bowhunters. I hope it wont be much longer, and for those interested, the web board members will get first crack at the packaged product. The deer in this last thread is the fourth animal killed with the same head and blades,2 hogs and 2 deer, in fact im fixing to clean and resharpen head and arrow cause Im going hog hunting over the weekend. It broke five ribs in this deer an stuck in deers opposite elbow bone. I cant recreate every single type of shot in an animal, I can tell you that soft tissue, and or hard tissue does not pose a problem with this head. I dont really care what gel, steel, plywood,or foam it shoots through, I do know what it does to turkeys, deer, and hogs.  They take a dirt nap.   Thanks for everyones support , I will keep yall posted.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 16, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Yup bent ferrule.  It hit some hard bone there no doubt.  The yound fellow made a good shot tho.  I watched his video too....good blood trail.  Im not arguing the factor that the head works, but all the build up ans still no product but owner still killing and leading on.  Just keep testing but dont put it all out there.  Still looking for my response on the bent ferrule and head durability from him.  Maybe hes one of the select few thats been testing all season???



Please point out where you see the bent ferrule. I know I'm old, and my eyes ain't what they used to be. I don't see it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 17, 2013)

spydermon said:


> We've heard about em all year amd they've been officially "unveiled "... still no word or price.  Owner still is killing with em...no heads out yet.  We're ready to know when they will be available for the CUSTOMERS to kill with



Great...another Know it all from Nowhere.

You've been a member for 2 months and somehow you know everything that's gone on for the entire year.  Either your blowing smoke...or you're a re-incarnated banded member.

Really though...had you actually been here for the year, you'd realize that the heads are going to be around $35-$45....and the reason they're going over the $35 mark is that the designer is trying to get them made entirely in the USA.

Do a little research before you bash a product you know nothing about.  It will make you look a bit less ignorant.


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 18, 2013)

Personally I've enjoyed following along as Tim developed this broadhead. It's  been pretty interesting to see and read.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 18, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Yup bent ferrule.  It hit some hard bone there no doubt.  The yound fellow made a good shot tho.  I watched his video too....good blood trail.  Im not arguing the factor that the head works, but all the build up ans still no product but owner still killing and leading on.  Just keep testing but dont put it all out there.  Still looking for my response on the bent ferrule and head durability from him.  Maybe hes one of the select few thats been testing all season???



Still don't see a bent ferrule.....


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 18, 2013)

BowChilling said:


> Personally I've enjoyed following along as Tim developed this broadhead. It's  been pretty interesting to see and read.



That's why he did it this way Billy. Not hiding any part of the process. Very interesting to watch.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm loving it myself. The man is making the American Dream become a reality. And made it AMERICA! Being a veteran that means a lot to me. Tim you carry on brother. When you get it where you want it I'll be ready with my money in hand and I'll enjoy the show until you get there!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 18, 2013)

PassingThrough said:


> I'm loving it myself. The man is making the American Dream become a reality. And made it AMERICA! Being a veteran that means a lot to me. Tim you carry on brother. When you get it where you want it I'll be ready with my money in hand and I'll enjoy the show until you get there!


----------



## Burdman16 (Jan 19, 2013)

My interest is definitely peaked by this head. I do have couple questions about it though, and I'm not really sure how to word it. 

My concern is this: the concept of this head is to have the pros of both a fixed blade and expandible head, right? It should fly true and do plenty of damage when it gets there.

What I don't understand is that with both of the pros, wouldn't you get both of the cons? The fixed blade portion of the head should penetrate great, but fly like a fixed blade. The expandible should fly great, but have the questions marks of other expandibles. Am I missing something?

Maybe with Mr. Knight's design, the fixed blade part isn't enough to alter the flight?...and vice-versa? I may not be making sense...it's hard to explain what I'm wondering. All this being said, I would LOVE to get my hands on a few and sling 'em through something. And I'll pay the extra $$$ since he went with the American made side of manufacturing.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 19, 2013)

I understand what you're saying Burdman.  We all want the penetration and dependability with a fixed blade.  Anyone that shoots a mechanical shoots it first for flight, then maybe cut diameter 2nd.  To me, flight is the most important trait any head should have.  Its easy to tune your bow in the backyard to make fixed heads shoot, but its not the same when its cold, and you're 20 feet high, torquing the riser something awful, with your bow canted 10 degrees more than normal.  Things happen differently at that moment, thats why I'd want flight first.   

If I could design any head, give me a steel ferrule, rear deploying 3 or 4 blade head that cuts somewhere around 1.5 inches.  Not too big to prohibit penetration, strong enough to hit some bone, and little drag on its way to the target.  That head is probably not physically possible, but hey, its what I'd want in a perfect world.


----------

